# How do you install bead board??



## Krichton (May 2, 2006)

I have yet to find a bottom rail with a mitered edged to fit the bead board on top of it. Lowes sells a a chair/cap rail that can apparently be used for bead board installation but that's it. Any suggestions?? TIA


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Krichton said:


> I have yet to find a bottom rail with a mitered edged to fit the bead board on top of it. Lowes sells a a chair/cap rail that can apparently be used for bead board installation but that's it. Any suggestions?? TIA


My Question would be ...Where are you looking? Are you only looking at the BIG HOME stores?

Try Going to an actual building supply place or ware house, where we (contractors)... buy our materials. 
They carry ALOT more specific materials and lumber, than what you see at the BIG 'Home-Owner-needs' stores.


----------



## Krichton (May 2, 2006)

I called half a dozen lumber yards and they don't even carry bead board much less base boards with mitered edges. Home depot doesn't have them either which I don't understand.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I cant picture what you are looking for or why you need it.

You can use ANY style of baseboard trim with bead-board. Nothing special about it. The top chair rail may give you fits depending on the style you want and the thickness of your beadboad. (assuming your are doing a wainscot look, 1/3 up the wall capped by chair rail)

What I do, if necessary, is cut a dado in the back of the stock moulding if the profile I want doesn't come that way. Its easy to do if you have a table saw or a router in a router table. No fuss no muss.
Another way to do it is to use a two piece chair rail. OR of a little shelf that attaches above the bead-board and then a trim that attaches below the 'shelf' and directly to the beadboad.

Also, bead-board can come as paneling in 4x8 sheets or as pre-cut to about 30-36" or can come in individual boards. The individual boards you will see in the home center (if you can find it) will likely be pine in 6" or 8". More for siding than wainscoting.

You could also contact a local mill shop and have the individual boards made custom for you out of what ever wood you would like!

Here is a fun one I did. I found a special price on hardwood engineered flooring and used that as wainscoting! It looks great. I'll post a picture if ya want.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm with Brik on this one. I have not seen baseboard with a "notch" for beadboard. Most installs I have seen just have baseboard nailed "over" the beadboard at the bottom.


----------



## Krichton (May 2, 2006)

Well I guess this is my only alternative then. The job I plan on doing is so small that renting a router to create the notch seems kind of like a waste of time and money.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Brik said:


> I cant picture what you are looking for or why you need it.
> 
> Here is a fun one I did. I found a special price on hardwood engineered flooring and used that as wainscoting! It looks great. I'll post a picture if ya want.


Sounds interesting, could you post a pic?


----------



## jan (Aug 11, 2006)

Home depot has some bead board kits in their online catalog. The products are made by "House of Fara". I believe the kits include top and bottom rails with rabbets cut in them. Locally HD sells bead board kits from PGM which include rabbeted rails. You might want to check the PGM website for dealers since the PGM products are also sold at lumber yards.


----------



## Krichton (May 2, 2006)

Yeah I've seen them on the site before. House of Fara is 36 inches and is too low for what I need. I need it to be at least 4 feet high. I'll see if I can find out if PGM fits my needs when I check out my local HD. Thanks.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Pictures using engineered flooring for wainscoting. Also, wallpaper, boarder, chair rail and rope molding on chair rail. This molding I DID need to slice a little, the thickness of the wainscoting, from the bottom edge/back.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

That wood looks nice with the design of the wall paper and trim.
The last detail work we did, we used 1/2" MDF pre-primed bead board. It is designed to be installed right onto the rough framing. It comes in 4' x 12' sheets with the lines funning horizontally 12'. So you can cut the sheet into three 48" high segments.

(If I could figure out how to. I'd post some pics...)


----------

